

In UK, Twitter, Facebook rants land some in jail - denzil_correa
http://www.chron.com/business/technology/article/In-UK-Twitter-Facebook-rants-land-some-in-jail-4039078.php

======
csense
This is a reminder that even First World nations don't always live up to US
standards with respect to freedom of speech.

I think I've heard that video games that feature Nazis -- even if they're
strictly enemies -- can't be sold in France and Germany.

It really makes you appreciate how powerful the US Constitution is. Maybe the
Tea Party was on to something...

~~~
tomflack
> This is a reminder that even First World nations don't always live up to US
> standards with respect to freedom of speech.

That made me cringe. A lot. My first-world western country doesn't live up to
your "standards" of freedom of speech because we have _different_ standards.
We value speech differently.

~~~
CamperBob2
Keep telling yourself that, if it makes you feel better.

Whatever else you can say about the US, our First Amendment is rightfully the
envy of the world.

~~~
tomflack
I don't envy it. Nor fear it. Nor hate it. That's an extremely arrogant
statement you just made.

~~~
CamperBob2
See my reply to the other person who just called me "arrogant." You're on
shaky ground when it comes to that particular accusation.

~~~
tomflack
Why don't you make it to me directly.

------
kevinprince
Firstly good to see that while the UK was asleep the first amendement was busy
at work.

The UK regardless of what is being stated here has excellent standards of free
speech. I can protest government policies (see student protests of 2011
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-15646709>), I can write what I want and
talk about what I want with some clear rules for example:

\- Defamation (Publicly making statements about another individual which are
false and derogatory)

\- Official Secrets Act (Revealing information covered by the act. Everyone is
bound by regardless if you signed a copy or not)

\- Make threats direct at individuals or places

We also have a ton of rules to protect rape victims, on-going prosecutions and
children.

The twitter / facebook cases are already causing serious issues for
prosecutors here and the Crown Prosecution Service is already writing guidance
to limit the number of prosecutions.

The UK just like the US has a good legal system in place with separate police,
prosecution service and judiciary (non of which are elected!) in the Robin
Hood Airport case the high court ruled it was a bad prosecution and this will
stand as case law for the future.

If you have not seen what's been going on in the UK in regards to a wholesale
bbq'ing of the press, police and government by the Leveson Inquiry and the
three on-going related police investigations take a look. It is a good example
of a working democracy cleaning house.

Free speech means sometimes you get offended by me saying X politician is
stupid but it should not be used as an excuse for threatening, bigoted or
racist behaviour.

------
shadyabhi
Something similar in India:
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahome/indianews/article-22353...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahome/indianews/article-2235386/Woman-
arrested-Facebook-like-Shaheen-Dhada-friend-Renu-jailed-post-Bal-
Thackeray.html)

~~~
aufreak3
At least in this case, a former Supreme Court judge thinks the arrests not
only violate constitutionally guaranteed freedom of speech, but are "criminal"
to boot ... and he's not arrested for posting his criticism on his blog.

[http://justicekatju.blogspot.in/2012/11/a-letter-to-
maharash...](http://justicekatju.blogspot.in/2012/11/a-letter-to-maharashtra-
cm.html)

------
cmsj
Let's not forget that the first amendment isn't as absolute as some of these
comments would suggest. Courts have placed limits on it. Also try threatening
the life of your president, see how that works out for you!

------
namank
And I thought the Indian cases were isolated, wow.

